# Suggest a File Hosting with the following Features



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2012)

I Need a  Free File Hosters with

1.Total Upload Storage Atleast 100 GB [IMP]
2.Remote Upload (of password protected site) [IMP]
3.No File deletion after some days

I Need One , Now Suggest

...................................................................................................
AFTER TRYING A DRIVE:
...................................................................................................
Tried ADrive Every thing OK , Except Downloading the Stored files is a PITA
the speeds are horrible (even compared to Indian Standards)
Any other Service with at least 10 GB total Storage 
File  size limit atleast  1GB
good download speeds


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 19, 2012)

man! If you can get all this for free then what will you pay for..


----------



## Ironman (Jul 20, 2012)

Pal , i am a student and i cannot pay now , in future perhaps when i will earn i will pay and use for now i want some free host


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 20, 2012)

100GB!! ,  that's too big..   the only max storage i came across  is adrive which offers 50GB!.

try  once..   ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage | About Us: Plans


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

Ironman said:


> I Need a  Free File Hosters with
> 
> 1.Total Upload Storage Atleast 100 GB [IMP]
> 2.Remote Upload (of password protected site) [IMP]
> ...


Not possible.

Go for well known file hosters, don't go for unknown start ups like adrive(as mentioned above), one day they might fail and take your data with it.

PS: 100GB is a bit too much, get dropbox, use referrals to reach 16GB: *www.dropbox.com/help/200/en


----------



## mrintech (Jul 20, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> 100GB!! ,  that's too big..   the only max storage i came across  is adrive which offers 50GB!.
> 
> try  once..   ADrive | Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage | About Us: Plans



+1

Use ADrive


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not possible.
> 
> Go for well known file hosters, don't go for unknown start ups like adrive(as mentioned above), one day they might fail and take your data with it.
> 
> PS: 100GB is a bit too much, get dropbox, use referrals to reach 16GB: *www.dropbox.com/help/200/en



Unknown lol. ADrive has been here for a long time buddy. Wish it worked like Dropbox.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 21, 2012)

ok IF 100 gb is TOO much
then i lower it to anything above 20 GB

Size > 20 GB now is it OK

But Other features must be there

So What Now ?

..............................................................
Tried Adrive but its free for only 14 days
then i have to pay
50 GB $6.95 $69.50 $126.49 $177.23 

Not good


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

mine is free. :O

i saw 50gb last time logged in.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2012)

Ironman said:


> ..............................................................
> Tried Adrive but its free for only 14 days
> then i have to pay
> 50 GB $6.95 $69.50 $126.49 $177.23
> ...



Free for 14 days?

I think you signed up for a premium trial account

ADrive is Free, see this link: ADrive | Free Online Storage, Online Backup, Cloud Storage | Personal Basic 

Select Personal Basic when signing up


----------



## Ironman (Jul 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Free for 14 days?
> 
> I think you signed up for a premium trial account
> 
> ...



Got it Now , Yes i did that !

Any other file host besides A Drive

Having similar or lesser features ?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 24, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Got it Now , Yes i did that !
> 
> Any other file host besides A Drive
> 
> Having similar or lesser features ?



AFAIK Nope

Rapidshare also allows you to grab files using Remote Upload, rest you know about the service


----------



## Ironman (Jul 27, 2012)

Tried ADrive  Every thing OK , Except Downloading the Stored files is a PITA
the speeds are horrible (even compared to Indian Standards)
Any other Service with at least 10 GB total Storage


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2012)

dropbox, box


----------



## mrintech (Jul 27, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> dropbox, box



These services can't fetch remote files


----------



## Ironman (Jul 28, 2012)

True mrintech


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Tried ADrive  Every thing OK , Except Downloading the Stored files is a PITA
> the speeds are horrible (even compared to Indian Standards)
> Any other Service with at least 10 GB total Storage



try asking here: Web Hosting Talk - The largest, most influential web hosting community on the Internet


----------



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2012)

OK mrintech


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 3, 2012)

try  JumboFiles.com - Dedicated Hosting   looks promising....   they give 500GB! free... also supports remote upload.. with password feature


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2012)

Use multiple accounts(if possible) for even more bandwidth.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> try  JumboFiles.com - Dedicated Hosting   looks promising....   they give 500GB! free... also supports remote upload.. with password feature



TFS


----------



## Ironman (Aug 4, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> try  JumboFiles.com - Dedicated Hosting   looks promising....   they give 500GB! free... also supports remote upload.. with password feature


How long will the file be stored?
Your files will never be deleted as long as it has at least 1 download in the last 3-14 days, please check for the
filesize listed in the table below.

I WANT TO BACK UP MY ONLINE FILES AND FILES FROM OTHER SITES NOT TO SHARE OR DELETE THEM AFTER A FEW DAYS

So 500 GB or More is of no use if i cannot backup them


----------



## mrintech (Aug 4, 2012)

Ironman said:


> How long will the file be stored?
> Your files will never be deleted as long as it has at least 1 download in the last 3-14 days, please check for the
> filesize listed in the table below.
> 
> ...



you will not find great free services which have remote upload feature.

if you can ignore Remote Upload, I will suggest you to use Dropbox or SugarSync


----------

